# Fry Care



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

hi guys, this is my first attempt at raising a shoal of fry :laugh:

im getting about 450 heads and they are moving into a 20g with good water parameters... should i raise the temp from 80? should i add any salt? should i remove the fake plants? any advice in order to rescue their future would be great... i plan on feeding brine shrimp and doing this in successions for 3 times a day.. Discuss please









transporting them is important as well, it might take an hour to get them back, but i want to be prepared


----------

